# Down Below - Stoke on Trent - Feb 2012



## PaulPowers (Feb 9, 2012)

As I was in Stoke anyway I decided it would be rude not to pop down a drain 

Down Below was I believe discovered by LittleMike but if I'm wrong I'm sure someone will correct me.

The outfall is a 5 foot box affair which leads to two RCP which then join back up for a bit more box then it splits again into an 8 foot RCP and a much smaller RCP 

I followed the larger pipe and the smell of fresh, after 15 - 20 minutes I arrived at the poop processor where I watched Stoke fresh flow by for a few minutes before heading out. 

On with the pics































*Source of the smell*





*Poo Processor*


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 9, 2012)

Eeeew! 
I don't know how you find these places! Fantastically lit shots as usual!


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it's a bit of a case of if in doubt, LittleMike probably found it!

Looks stinky.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 9, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Eeeew!
> I don't know how you find these places! Fantastically lit shots as usual!



I have a list of every CSO in the uk 

Yeah it was stinky I wouldn't even call it water that I waded through, the wife wouldn't even let me in the house till I stripped off outside


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2012)

Better you than me! great report and piccs.


----------



## nelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Top shots as always mate


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice one... tell you what though, I'd hate to have to wash your socks!


----------



## RichardH (Mar 5, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> the wife wouldn't even let me in the house till I stripped off outside



Your wife is very forgiving. I think I'd insist that you be sandblasted.


----------



## reddevilstu (Apr 16, 2012)

great pics


----------

